# Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2002)

I first met the Thunder Bunny in a dimly lit corner of a display hall at Chicago's McCormick Place in 2007. Designed and built at Volkswagen's Design Center California in Santa Monica, the Thunder Bunny paid homage to the Neuspeed-modified 1981 Rabbit of the same name that foreshadowed the arrival of the 1983 GTI. The Thunder Bunny, with its Candy White paint and pearlescent-swirl accents, was also the driving force behind purchasing our Candy White 2007 Rabbit. When we bought the car, rumors had come to us via Auburn Hills that the Thunder Bunny's body kit was going to see production, and the thought of building a car patterned after VW's show beauty was irresistible. Two months ago, the first prototype body kits began filtering out of VW, and we were able to snap one of them up.
*Full story and pictures...*


_Modified by [email protected] at 9:19 AM 7-17-2008_


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications ([email protected])*

Love the OEM fit-n-finish http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sloblackjetta (Oct 8, 2003)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications (boraIV333)*

FnF looks nice, but I'm lukewarm on the styling. It doesn't look bad though.


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications (sloblackjetta)*

i like it. i would seek out some body colored side moldings though.


----------



## mhjett (Oct 16, 2000)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications (sloblackjetta)*

Nice write-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it just me, or does that rear bumper have a really poor panel gap with the bottom of the hatch?


----------



## Durty (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications (mhjett)*

Thanks for the DIY! I saw Perf Cafe selling it already : http://www.performance-cafe.co...0&y=0


----------



## VRX (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications ([email protected])*

Thats what I call a DIY. The text should make this a standard.


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications (VRX)*

I thought Neuspeed designed this kit? Nice though, but almost 3 Gs a pop.







I rembered when Neuspeed offered a Hella kit for the Mk2 for the cost of the front bumper.


----------



## quailallstar (Dec 2, 2001)

Nice write up, but not my style.


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: (quailallstar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *quailallstar* »_Nice write up, but not my style. 

especially the front bumper


----------



## r0x (Jul 26, 2007)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

personally, i think that looks absolutely terrible 
nice write up though


----------



## BonTechnik (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: (r0x)*

I would add "silicon the shiznit out of the hole before you put the insert in" particularly if you live above the rust belt:


----------



## Parklife (Feb 23, 1999)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications (mhjett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mhjett* »_Nice write-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is it just me, or does that rear bumper have a really poor panel gap with the bottom of the hatch? 









Your eyes aren't playing tricks on you. The rear cover had taken a slight set during shipping and the center of the bumper top had a bit of warp to it. The first time it sat in the sun, the cover straightened completely out.


----------



## skydaman (Dec 16, 2005)

*Re: Project Turbunnium Part II: Body Modifications ([email protected])*

Nice, kinda pricey but at least it will set you apart from the other 985,432 Rabbits on the road. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

I think the front bumper is great. Much more aggressive and distinctive than the very tame stock appearance.


----------

